# Common Bayer Aspirin bottle



## MasterChief (Jul 21, 2016)

I know this is a common item but I recently found this while walking the property where my home was located circa 1950. The house and outbuildings have long ago burned down or otherwise been removed.

I was merely hoping to discover whether or not this little bottle might date from that era.

Thanks in advance and best wishes. Dave


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 21, 2016)

Big bubbles usually means pre 1945. I'd put that at 40s-50s.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 22, 2016)

Bob Apples said:


> Big bubbles usually means pre 1945. I'd put that at 40s-50s.



Agreed.


----------



## MasterChief (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks very much. Best wishes. Dave


----------

